# Lost Channels on Intelsat Americas 6



## Ray_Clum (Apr 22, 2002)

Is it just me or are NewsCentral (11819H, 6510), Bloomberg TV (11834V, 20508) and Fox News (12132H, 3105) no longer on IA6? I am stil getting South Asia World (12166V), Lord & Taylor (12173V) and The University Network (11865V) - so it's not like I've lost the entire bird...


----------



## rid0617 (Dec 27, 2004)

News central has been gone for several months. Fox new left about a month ago. I've been crawling the walls without them


----------



## rayydio (Dec 9, 2004)

Bloomberg has a three channel mux on 11827V/8429 and has for several weeks.


----------



## lee635 (Apr 17, 2002)

Try Newsworld International on Anik F-1.


----------



## quizzer (Aug 29, 2006)

what happened to southasiaworld?

how to get this channel now?


----------



## FTA Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

The South Asia World web site (http://www.southasiaworld.tv/) suggests that you should subscribe through Dish Network. I couldn't find the channel on the Dish Network site, but maybe I was looking in the wrong places.


----------



## quizzer (Aug 29, 2006)

Yes...thats the reason i want to know how to get SAW


----------



## FTA Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

"Contact Us 
For more information on subscribing to South Asia World, customers can contact 1-800-887-7264, their local retailer or visit www.dishnetwork.com to learn more about DISH Network's international programming offers. 
For more information on South Asia World programming or to advertise call
1-877-SAW4USA or visit www.southasiaworld.tv."


----------



## quizzer (Aug 29, 2006)

dishnetwork no longer carries the channel.

the phone number of SAW also doesnt work.

It will be good if dish or e* tries to show the channel again


----------

